# urgent babysitting and housecleaning job needed!



## msronela

Hello to everybody! I'm new in the forum but been in Japan for quite long. I'm married to a Japanese and we have 2 teenage boys. 

I have a close friend who is very much in need of an urgent job..babysitting and/or housekeeping. Her former French employer (babysitting and housecleaning) for 4 years, went back to France for good.Now she is hunting for a full time job (priority). She was introduced by her former employer to several partime cleaning jobs (2 times a month and once a week). She has still a one year working visa. She is 50 years old, single, very responsible, hard working, sincere, cheerful worker. Right now she accepts partime jobs until she will find a full time. 

Her name is Elizabeth "Elsie" Leyson. Telephone: 080-3345-0891. 

Thank you!


----------

